# Nieghbor apologized...



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, so a week ago or so my neighbor told me he doesn't like cats, so I kind gave me a little piece of my mind. So today, I saw him and he asked me if I got offended by what he said. So, I told him I did get upset because I love cats as much as he loves his dog. I told him the cats are fixed so no problem about them reproducing. Then, he said he didn't mean for me to get upset. He then said that "he loves cats" because his grandmother had two cats when he was a child. He said that that the day he was tired, had a bad day at work, and his dog was misbehaving. I so I thought in my mind "and why is that my fault?" but I didn't say anithing. He even was saying "hello" to the cats lol. Ohhh I guess he is crazy, but I guess he loves cats lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It probably took a lot for him to say what he did. 

I think we've all been there, when that last straw hits us and we take it out on someone else who had nothing to do with it.

I'm glad things are calmer.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Kudos to him for owning up to a mistake!


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

see what did i tell ya bashing him up like a carp isn't going to get you or him anywhere.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My suggestion would be to stop and pick his dog up a nice bone, put a bow on it and leave it on his doorstep or give it to him.

Some extra brownie points to keep your cats safe and I bet if you cultivate him a little he'll even begin to enjoy them. Also, he was a good boy :wink for apologizing so you want to reward his behavior.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to hear. I agree with the peace offering idea. It was very big of him to not only own up to his mistake, but to let you know it.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

MowMow said:


> My suggestion would be to stop and pick his dog up a nice bone, put a bow on it and leave it on his doorstep or give it to him.
> 
> Some extra brownie points to keep your cats safe and I bet if you cultivate him a little he'll even begin to enjoy them. Also, he was a good boy :wink for apologizing so you want to reward his behavior.



Loves this idea


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I know*



CatsPride said:


> see what did i tell ya bashing him up like a carp isn't going to get you or him anywhere.


I know but why was that my fault that he was having a bad day? I mean if someone comes to you and slaps you would you stay still without doing anything?...sometimes you just have to defend yourself. I am the type of person that if it is my fault I apoligize. If it is not my fault, I won't talk to you (if not ask my hubby lol). People need to take responsibility for what they they do. He did take responsibility and I liked that. I hate when people do something bad to you, and then then they see you again and they act like nothing has happened.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I know*



monsters mom said:


> Kudos to him for owning up to a mistake!


 I know he owned up and apologized.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Good Idea...*



MowMow said:


> My suggestion would be to stop and pick his dog up a nice bone, put a bow on it and leave it on his doorstep or give it to him.
> 
> Some extra brownie points to keep your cats safe and I bet if you cultivate him a little he'll even begin to enjoy them. Also, he was a good boy :wink for apologizing so you want to reward his behavior.


I love that idea of buying his dog a bone...nice one. Will go to the store tomorrow...and do that. Of course, I will not tell him you gave me that idea, so I will take full credit for that lol.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Me tooo*



marie73 said:


> It probably took a lot for him to say what he did.
> 
> I think we've all been there, when that last straw hits us and we take it out on someone else who had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I'm glad things are calmer.


 I am glad for the cats outside...and now that he knows that they are fixed and won't reproduce I feel much better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I might rethink buying his dog a bone. He may be a very private person and maybe it would make him feel obligated to return the favor. 

But that's just me. I would leave things as-is.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yes...*



dweamgoil said:


> Glad to hear. I agree with the peace offering idea. It was very big of him to not only own up to his mistake, but to let you know it.


Yes, I do have a lot of respect of people who apoligized when they know the messed up. I love that idea of buying his dog a bone seriously I will go to petco tomorrow to buy one...I really really love that idea.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> I might rethink buying his dog a bone. He may be a very private person and maybe it would make him feel obligated to return the favor.
> 
> But that's just me. I would leave things as-is.


I actually agree with this.. and if someone that I got in an argument with left my dog a bone, I would think it was poisoned or something lol 
(even if things were talked out) Its hard to give people the benefit of the doubt nowadays, there is just too much sick and twisted stuff going on. 

However, maybe around Christmas time if you left him a dog bone with a bow on it, it would seem like a nice nieghborly gesture


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> I would think it was poisoned or something


Whoa! I wasn't going there, but I do agree with the Christmas gift.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Morquinn said:


> .... if someone that I got in an argument with left my dog a bone, I would think it was poisoned or something lol


Man, rough neighborhood where you live.... LOL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would get him the bone.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A while back MowMOw vomited on the balcony and it slipped through the slats and landed at the feet of the woman below me. She was sitting outside smoking. I felt so terrible. She stuck her head out over the balcony and was looking all mad and started griping at me. I kept apologizing and offered to come down and clean it up. 

I guess the next day she felt bad because when I opened the door to get my paper there was a 4 pack of fuzzy mice with a note apologizing for being short with me. I appreciated the gesture.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> A while back MowMOw vomited on the balcony .


Hungover again?


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> I actually agree with this.. and if someone that I got in an argument with left my dog a bone, I would think it was poisoned or something lol
> (even if things were talked out) Its hard to give people the benefit of the doubt nowadays, there is just too much sick and twisted stuff going on.
> 
> However, maybe around Christmas time if you left him a dog bone with a bow on it, it would seem like a nice nieghborly gesture


this was funny...so no bone then lol..


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*lol*



MowMow said:


> Man, rough neighborhood where you live.... LOL


I thought that would be a nice gesture to buy a bone, but I don't want him to think I would poison his dog lol....


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Soo get him a small gift card for a small squeeky toy or something if you really want to get something. other then that just hope things stay nice.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That's great that the neighbour apologized, that can be tough to do. For him to bring it up shows that he really does feel that he was out of line.

I don't know about getting the dog anything. I suppose you can, but if you don't know your neighbour well they might feel bad in accepting a gift, and like already mentioned, feel that they should reciprocate. I suppose it depends on the neighbour, we're very friendly with two of our neighbouring houses, trade things, borrow things, they give us baked goods, etc. but if someone else in the neighbourhood came and gave us something (such as something they've grown in their garden), even if we've lived by them for several years we would be very grateful but also feel obligated to return the favour, as we don't know them well enough to just take it at face value.

If you do get something, I'd suggest a toy over a treat. _Not_ because the neighbour might think it's poisoned, but because some dogs are very fussy in what they eat. My Cocker/Poodle hates any and all dog treats we've ever bought her (there have been many) -- any time someone has given us a treat for her we feel bad because our dog just looks at the treat like it's poison!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lineth said:


> I thought that would be a nice gesture to buy a bone, but I don't want him to think I would poison his dog lol....


I thought it was a nice gesture, also. If it were me and my neighbor gave me a toy for my pet, I wouldn't take offense. Besides, how easy would it be to have it tested if it were poisoned, and it would lead straight back to you? I don't think that makes any sense unless you were a total idiot and looking to get caught, but do what your gut tells you.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Awww how nice...*



MowMow said:


> A while back MowMOw vomited on the balcony and it slipped through the slats and landed at the feet of the woman below me. She was sitting outside smoking. I felt so terrible. She stuck her head out over the balcony and was looking all mad and started griping at me. I kept apologizing and offered to come down and clean it up.
> 
> I guess the next day she felt bad because when I opened the door to get my paper there was a 4 pack of fuzzy mice with a note apologizing for being short with me. I appreciated the gesture.


Ohhh how nice of your neighrbor...we need more people like her...


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I met a lady once who had two small dogs, both were poisoned (and died) she ended up getting a cat so it wouldnt happen again. But yeah like I said, you really never know with people (obviously I dont think YOU would poison the mans dog) 

When I moved into this new place my neighbor came over with her children (seeing I had children) and gave my daughter a stack of books.. now it was a nice gesture, was kind of awkward in a way, but I accepted them, about 3 days later she came over with a box of legos and tried to give them to me, however I did not accept the legos, we have enough toys I told her and didnt want legos lying around for my 1.5 year old to choke on. I think she kind of got the hint perhaps and hasnt been back since. 

Sorry I kind of went on a weird story there for some reason, oops..

And I totally just laughed out loud reading my post because it was so random, and im thinking its past my bedtime, goodnight


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> My suggestion would be to stop and pick his dog up a nice bone, put a bow on it and leave it on his doorstep or give it to him.
> 
> Some extra brownie points to keep your cats safe and I bet if you cultivate him a little he'll even begin to enjoy them. Also, he was a good boy :wink for apologizing so you want to reward his behavior.


Great idea!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't possibly see how leaving him a bone would be bad. I think it's a nice gesture.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Most pet stores have their bones wrapped in safety plastic. You might want to try and get one of the bones already wrapped? 
That might be a better plan anyway as your feral colony might smell an unwrapped bone on the doorstep and investigate... Having the guy open his door to 3-4 cats eating a bone meant for his dog might not be the best plan to make amends hahahahahaha


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be the "Minnesota Nice" thing to do!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I'm glad he apologized. I like to hear about peaceful happy endings. Hehe..


----------

